# The Universe on History Channel



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey guys, after seeing chris's Io thread it got me to thinking. I'v always been huge in to astronomy and i loved this series so much last season when it started, and the have shown a few episodes of the new season they are in now, anyone else watch this show? Its unbeleviable the info that you can learn off this show.


----------



## BigM555 (Dec 12, 2007)

I watch everything I possibly can on astronomy and physics.

At least until the wife feels it's interrupting her latest House or CSI viewing. 

I'll have to keep an eye out on the History channel for this.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 15, 2007)

You must read Steven Weinberg's 'The First Three Minutes' - amazing stuff. Layman-level explanation of what we like to call 'the beginning'; Weinberg is a god at this stuff (the kind of guy whose very presence at the University of Texas is enough to make that school's physics department world-class five times over) and this is a great way of getting more information about what you find really interesting.

Jeff


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Dec 21, 2007)

my only beef with reading about it is that when you watch the show, it shows all the vibrant colors and images of the universe. When i'm watching it, sometimes its hard to believe that all of the stuff they are showing you and talking about is real (well, SOME of it is theory)


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 24, 2007)

I've seen a few of these shows, they are 

I lol sometimes though, they put on dramatic music at times in the background when the scientists are explaining stuff, strikes me as funny for some reason


----------

